
Michael Jackson – Never Write Another HoC - vyrotek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcVAq3YFiuc
======
725686
I learned a bit of react some time ago, then recently came back and everyone
seemed to have switched to using HoC matrioshkas which was driving me a little
crazy... this presentation just nailed it for me.

